# Is there a wireless hygrometer made for a humidor



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

I have forced myself to only open the humidors and look at the readings once a day. It would be nice to be able to read the interior environment readings wirelessly (either with a dedicated receiver or a smart phone). Does anyone make such a beast? The only thing I could find on amazon was a weather station, intended for outdoor use, which has no calibration options.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Xikar for sure. .I think they're are a couple other cheaper brands also. I don't know about the smart phone part, but I know you can put the receiver in another room or upstairs.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Someone posted about on the forums last year some time. I think it came with 3 sensors in a pack and was ~$54. Not sure of the brand. Might check Amazon.

Ambient Weather WS-10 Wireless Indoor/Outdoor 8-Channel Thermo-Hygrometer with Three Remote Sensors

EDIT: Might have been this one http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FX8ZGOO?keywords=remote%20hygrometer&qid=1452521913&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

I actually have a wireless weather statin sensor outside. I'm looking for something specifically manufactured for use in a humidor, with a humidity sensor that can be calibrated. I'll check out Xihar. I looked on Amazon and Cheap Humidors and saw only those designed for weather forecasting.


----------



## Kernel (Dec 15, 2015)

Xikar makes one for cigars. It comes with one sensor, but you can purchase two more. The only thing I don't like about it is the remote device has humidity displayed on the top and temperature on the bottom. The sensors that go into the humidors have the temperature displayed on the top and the humidity on the bottom. No big deal, but you would think they would be consistent


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

NormH3 said:


> Someone posted about on the forums last year some time. I think it came with 3 sensors in a pack and was ~$54. Not sure of the brand. Might check Amazon.
> 
> Ambient Weather WS-10 Wireless Indoor/Outdoor 8-Channel Thermo-Hygrometer with Three Remote Sensors
> 
> EDIT: Might have been this one Amazon.com - Ambient Weather WS-10 Wireless Indoor/Outdoor 8-Channel Thermo-Hygrometer with Three Remote Sensors - Weather Stations


This is what I've seen most folks go with as well.

Some members have done more intense work with micro-computers and the such, I recall someone offering up the service for immediate streaming of information to a cell app as well.

Kind of like tracking cigars, it's probably going to come down to personal preference.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I have the Ambient with 4 sensors for my wineador and it works great and can be calibrated. Does not have internet option but it is great for home and can monitor several boxes at the same time.


----------



## WIEisME (May 13, 2009)

WNYTony said:


> I have the Ambient with 4 sensors for my wineador and it works great and can be calibrated. Does not have internet option but it is great for home and can monitor several boxes at the same time.


Add to cart thank you


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Update: on a whim I pulled the weather station outdoor sensor inside and popped it into my humidor alongside the electronic hygrometer. It was spot on both humidity and temp with zero calibration ( after sitting outside in the storage shed for 4 years) I'm gonna get me a cigar weather station. One sensor for each cigar container!!!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

ras_oscar said:


> Update: on a whim I pulled the weather station outdoor sensor inside and popped it into my humidor alongside the electronic hygrometer. It was spot on both humidity and temp with zero calibration ( after sitting outside in the storage shed for 4 years) I'm gonna get me a cigar weather station. One sensor for each cigar container!!!


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## gcbright (Dec 1, 2012)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Some members have done more intense work with micro-computers and the such, I recall someone offering up the service for immediate streaming of information to a cell app as well.


And I thought I got intense about my hobbies. Remote monitoring just sound like a world of pain (Unless you have something at the other end to help adjust humidity etc). I am close to obsessive compulsive, the last thing I need is something else to be frustrated by when I am away from home (able to see bad readings, but unable to do anything about them).


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'd be all in on this as well, not for the reason to be OCD about it, but instead for the reason of not having to open your humidor to se the reading, if it checks out then let her sit as she is. It would be helpful when setting up multiple humidors if thats your style instead of a huge tupperdor, just have them all labeled out next to each other and can see the readings just as you walk by to check everything is in ship shape. Sure it won't be cheap but nothing is cheap when its gets to talking about a persons hobby haha, don't get my started on my "small parts orders" I have made for my SRT Jeep, the fiance loves those haha.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

For me, its cigars on the deck in the summer and pipes in the basement in the winter. My environment gets very dry during the winter months, so keeping the container closed and properly hydrated helps all around. I'm not ready to give up real estate to one of those powered humidifiers just yet.


----------

